# Woody has turned our family upside down!



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Well over the week woody has gone from bad to worse with his biting. We have tried all sorts to stop him. 
When hubby comes in from work and wants to sit and relax on the sofa, woody is up on him biting at his hands and at his clothes. Hubby plays with him to tire him out but woody still carries on with the biting.
When the kids come home from school woody is the same with them. He has them in tears most times because he hurts. The children have started spending more time upstairs because of this. 
Woody is ok with me in the day time when its just me and him but soon as everyone is home he's horrible!

It really is tough being a puppy owner at the min. He's gone from being brilliant to cheeky to naughty to little sh*t. 

Also how do I stop him jumping up on the sofa without being invited and to get down off the sofa when told?

I really can't wait till he calms down some (if ever). I want to be able to enjoy our woodylicious, and the rest of the family to enjoy him too. 

Sorry about yet another moan peeps, I thought you were all due one. I do hope I will be able to write good things about woody and his and our achievements at some point. 

Libby x


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

It does get better- hang on in there  I know exactly what you mean! You seem to think they're a completely different dog! In time things do settle down! My pup is 5 months and she's calmed down a lot although still has her devil days- which drives me absolutely mad !! 
I also would like some advice on jumping on he sofa?!? She just jumps up regardless! 

But it does get better honestly- I know when you hear people say these things you bot believe it but soon you'll realise he's stopped the nipping end calmed down  

Good luck  x x


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Hope so, I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson is now 16 weeks and is getting a little bit better, my hubby has not had a plaster on his hands/wrist this week he is still a handful but getting just a bit calmer (not with visitors or when family visit, he still bowls my 4yr old grandson over if I dont move fast enough!!) he does still nip but not as hard he seems to be missing one or two teeth, I suppose if Woody is occasionally allowed on sofa with you he wouldnt understand when he is not (we made that mistake too) also with my bed and I keep finding him asleep on it!! Our fault shouldnt have let him up in the first place!! Benson is slowly getting there and so will Woody so hang in there!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh, before I start I'm just brainstorming what comes into my head..... I remember Wilf biting but not to that extent and I'm sure I'll be suggesting things you"ve tried.
I'd always have a toy ready so that as soon as teeth want to touch skin make sure the toy goes in the mouth and not your hand, if he does get your skin then I'd squeal if this seems like a game then I'd either stand up, turn your back and ignore him or put him in a place where you can give him time out. I know it's hard but try to explain to your children that running fast to get away, pulling your feet up making what to Woody sound like excited playing noises only encourages him. My son took a dislike to Wilf initially for this reason but he would run in the room then try to pull his feet up into the chair. Maybe encourage them to play with him again with a ball or a toy or maybe even when you've tired him a little. Do they feed him,or could they be involved in training... Getting him to sit, stay, come so that he's focused on the task and the treat.
If you don't want him on the settee then I'd just be persistent, keep telling him to get down and maybe treating when he does. If his excitement is so extreme when everyone comes home maybe have him on a lead so you've a little more control and I'm sure you have but I'd just try and tire him or engage him in training. Good luck....it will get easier but it's not nice if its alienating your family, rant away


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

awwww hun I seem to be having the same problems with my Millie (13weeks).... what I worry about tho is when she snaps back with a growl too sometimes. It isn't nice and can be quite scary at times especially with the kids. I just keep thinking its a phase and shes only playing. Dont want to wish her puppy days away tho as overall she is a darling. Hope things improve for you xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was very bitey and defiant and he is now the gentlest obedient dog ever! Hang in there it will get better. Try time out with him, behind a stair gate or even in the downstairs loo! Puppies get very excited when all the family come home at the end of the day, an extra walk or some tasty chews might occupy him too.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit wasn't too bad with biting in general but I seem to remember a time when he suddenly got worse around 16 weeks, just as his teeth were starting to fall out. And then it suddenly got better. An antler bar used to keep him busy for ages and I'm sure took the edge of wanting to bite. This time, with Honey, I'm finding that the empty hooves really help with her wanting to bite into something and I only seem to get nipped when I take her out on a lead and she is excitable. I also find giving a very stern 'no!' and then holding her muzzle gently shut for a few seconds seems to give the message too. 

It sounds like Woody is biting more out of excitement when other people come home. Perhaps they can have distraction toys chews in hand to try and eliminate that. 

It will get better before you know it and you will one day realise that it's not happening any more! x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki (imposter -cavapoo, not cockapoo) earned herself the nick name of flea becasue she jumped and bit... She came home at 7 weeks and is now nearly 20 weeks and I would say the worst of the biting is over- went through a really sticky patch and had to have words with how the family were playing with her - my sons are 19 and 16, daughter 9 and husband who wished he was less old. They were all inclined to be encouraging rough games - tipping her over, knocking her away with their hands, rubbing her gorgeous fluffy hair everywhich way. No wonder poor puppy was biting. She got very over excited when they came in and started interacting with her. Strict rules about gentle greetings - encouraging them to have kibble and ask for a sit and then stroke, any biting yelp, stand up, walk away.
Also have toys for playing tugga biting games but always have a stop and swap moment when stop is said, kibble is offered and then once the toy has been released and the kibble eaten, more play offered.
Puppies have loads of energy and need to play - but teeth need to learn not to nip. Older gentle dog can help them learn how to play as they will correct hard biting. Our collie has been a star.
Don't give up, keep loving Woody and use food treats to encourage nice behaviour and lure off sofa.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I know that they can hurt when they bite but its a natural thing for them to do, its not aggression. My second dog was hard to stop bitting but he never broke the skin. Try putting tea tree oil on your hands they don't like the taste. Get up and walk away end of game as soon as he starts mouthing.I'm sure if you research on the internet there will be loads of other suggestions you have to find the one that works for you.
As for the sofa you can try owning the space stand infront of it and block his attemptto get on. Some people can do this and others can't it depends on your stance and voice (Body language) and being assertive and confident. I have seen an article in a magazine where they put tin foil on the seat, they don't like the noise and jump down straight away. You can train them to get off the seat when requested using treats the same as any other command.

It is hard to start with, he's just being a puppy and doing what comes naturally to him. Be firm and consistant they grow so very quickly and give years of pleasure and unconditional love.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I wont repeat what everyone else has said, its all sound advice.
During quiet times, does she ever mouth your hand before the nipping starts. If so, name this - gently - and praise. This will help her in the long run to understand that if she does have someones hand in her mouth it has to be done gently and not to start biting. A simple No and removing of your hand will get her to see the difference. You need to get past teething at 16 weeks for things to really improve.

As regards when she's allowed up on the settee and when not. If you put a blanket or something similar on the settee and encourage her to sit on that, praise and reward. If she sits on the non blanket bit, remove her. Gradually she'll learn that the blanket is her space. Leave the blanket off the settee when you don't want her up there at all.

I have to say, we were 'not on furniture' (well hubby way). But we couldn't resist the cuddles and just let her come up. Now, fully grown, she sometimes joins us on the settee, other times she's happy to lie on the floor.


----------



## Minstrel (Aug 31, 2012)

Ahhhh Libby, my family and I know exactly what you're going through, minstrel is going through the exact type of behaviour, she can be great but then she just gets something on her so all she wants to do is jump up at visitors and the kids and nip at clothes, I have to make sure the kids have their slippers on before they come in and my daughters school skirt gets a tugging when she gets home from school, we are mainly trying to distract her with her toys when she starts but she's doing really well with the sit command so I've been making her sit which then give the kids chance to move or me move her. The sofa is a problem for us too, nobody seems to sit down in our house anymore, I like the blanket for a space just for her though, we might try that. I am truly hoping that this is a phase that will soon be a distant memory. Please let us know how you get on with her and if things get better.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We have been through the biting and are out the other end. The only thing that worked was lots of play exercise and distraction with soft toys, and ultimately time! It will get better, I was speaking to our trainer and he said that cockers and poodles are the bitiest puppy's so combine them and you get a super little nipper! When Lola was over tired she would bite more. So regular crate breaks to allow puppy to sleep will help with the hyperness too! Please don't worry. I have posted many posts like yours thinking I had a devil puppy. It gets so much better. Lola is lying on me snuggling at present. She's a dream!


----------

